# Diamondhead deadline approaching



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

The November 1st deadline is fast approaching for the reduced registration fee of $85. After that date the fee will be $100. If you want to be guaranteed an Apron, golf shirt, sweatshirt, commemorative pin, or imprinted cup, you must register before November 1st. Go to http://diamondhead.org to register online.

Also this year the Thursday excursion will be a bus trip to New Orleans to visit the National WWII museum. There will only be room on the bus for 50 people. Anyone else who wants to come will have to provide their own transportation. There will be a sign-up sheet at the registration desk and it will be first-come, first-serve. The bus is free, but the museum fee is around $20/person. We will be negotiating a "group" fee to be announced at the steamup.

Looking forward to seeing everyone in January.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Live Oak Drive has been fixed! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

No more potholes to dodge! And, I even got a confirmation number with my room 
registration!

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!!

The place will be getting too fancy for me.

Scott, 
Where did you get that picture?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom - David Hamilton shared it on his Facebook Timeline from the Diamondhead facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/diamondheadms/

Scott


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Another view:


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

If there was ever a stretch of road that needed redoing, that was it. They say that completes phase 1. I can't imagine what phase 2 is.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Krap! Lines and everything!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I better call and confirm that my reservation is still there from Jan of last DH. Wow paving, wonder if there is new blankets and carpeting yet. 

I also hear that the building is for sale. Guess they want to cut their losses or stop the bleeding


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping for a crosswalk so we can safely get to the Waffle House.
Guess I'll check on my reservation too.
Tom


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

As Jason says - it is for sale.
So to ensure that for you that go, will still have somewhere to steamup, you should club together and buy it!
DIAMONDHEAD INN & SUITES
103 Live Oak Dr / I-10 at Exit 16, Diamondhead, MS 39525
$4,900,000
152 Rooms | Hotel & Motel 
So, that's only $32,237 per room if there are 152 of you that go.
For that you would get to stay free for the steamup, and then get a percentage of the room rental for the other 50 weeks of the year, assuming that the hotel actually turns a profit.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David,

You might have to redo the math...at least two of us at the EconoLodge down the road this time....

Sam


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
But if you are in on this deal of a lifetime - you get to decorate your own room, and furnish it with you own choice of bed, chesterfield, dining suite, etc..
You could even have a brass plaque over the door saying "THE BOILING WATER SUITE".
It's a great deal.
You'll be sorry if you miss out on it.
(Maybe not!!!)
Cheers,
David


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And where are you going to get a "Room with a View" like this one?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Tom,
Ok, can't have everything....but i plan on getting that view while I'm there 18 hrs a day...the other 6 I'll sleep in the comfort of the lovely Econlodge..I look forward to seeing you and the other Michigan guys in January!

Sam


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tom,
Well you must be in with the right people.
The only two times that I went, I was stuck on the outside of the building the first time, and then the second time inside the building, but right at the end in the corner by the door, so I never got to have a view like that!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Seems as though the online steamup registration is not working? Cant seem to enter info into any of the boxes? Anyone else with this issue or is it just me?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Brittany,
Not that I need to fill it out, but I found the same thing until I hit the TAB key, and then I was off to the races.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pat, is the roof still on the DH Resort? From what we see on the news, your weather has been tough lately. Hope everything calms down for the meet.

See you soon,

Larry


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Roof*

I drove by today Larry. Everything is good. The heavy weather went north of us. Closed 49 north of Hattiesburg for a while. James


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Coming Soon!






Scott


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott that was awesome! See you soon! Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I liked it too,
Won't be long now!
Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Toys packed, leaving a week from tomorrow morning.

Larry


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

*2016 Trailer*

Hey Scott. Loved the trailer. I'll see you guys and gals next week.

We got a great rate on the WW 2 Museum entrance fee for the group so we should
be able to fill up the bus. We got a 55 passenger bus this time.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*FIRED up*

Scott, very well done!

Tom Myers and I have coordinated our stuff and will again be bringing a full minivan load. 

Any extra space will be consumed by IPAs

We will be there Friday, I presume in time for setup.

Will


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Will & Tom--today I picked up a supply of Long Trail IPA. And hauled all the packed toys upstairs. Unfortunately, we are traveling in my wife's sedan rather than a van, so it will be tight. Coming back will be easier--no IPA.

Plan to see you Sunday pm.

Larry


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*Stanley train*

Larry, don't forget your Stanley so we can do a Stanley train.

To Tom Bowdler: do you still have your Stanley? if so bring it along.

To ALL, bring your Stanley to join in the fun. At this point, we've got 3 and would like as many as possible

Will


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,
Not to worry. I have enough IPA for both of us--*Bell's 2 Hearted Ale*, the #! rated IPA on the planet!
Cheers, and see you soon,


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen;

At the risk of being laughed off the thread, I have to ask "What is a Stanley?" Forgive my ignorance, but the only Stanley I am familiar with is the steam-powered automobile.

Please enlighten me,
David Meashey

P. S. Thanks Scott!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Stanley is a discontinued RH loco that was reproduced by them in a limited run about two years ago. DH attendees have both original and later versions.

Come on down next week to see them steaming.

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The plain Stanley can be spruced up, as seen below...







*My Stanley*​





*Larry's Stanley*​







*Will's Stanley*​


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Come on down next week to see them steaming."

Wish I could. Have to have a tooth pulled next Tuesday, plus I lack the funds at the present time for that event. Hope to do it someday. Time will tell.

Thanks for all the replies. I should have known that it was a Roundhouse, as all their models have names. 

Have fun next week,
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Will,
Stanley stayed in Canada after Wilbur's steamup, an offer I couldn't pass up. 
See you next Wednesday in MS,
Tom (Steamtom 3)


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on the bar to see the full size image of Will's Stanley, and the magnificent Litelines stripping job.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom3--let's see now--you sold the Stanley off to Canada. That means that you need another tram engine, the as-new, customized, mechanically improved Regner Otto (now known as"Mule's Relief", that I will have for sale in the swap shop. 
As owner and an official swap clerk, I can offer you a deal-checks from NY state residents accepted.

The fun begins next week!

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry,
I'll have a look if it's still there when I arrive Wednesday. Actually I have a tram which won the SitG contest for Konrad, a Willi to bash into a tram with trailing car for my granddaughter and a Cheddar tram chassis to do something with. I need to retire.
See all in DH,
Tom 3


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dh approaching fast*

I need some help. I am not going to be able to go to DH and IIIIIII need to nave an engine brought back from there if possible.'
Ryan is converting my K-4 and is supposed to have it there.
If any one from the Houston area can bring it back I will buy them dinner.
Regards Art Gibson


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Leaving Early tomorrow morning and starting the 1749 mile drive. 
See all of you on Tuesday around noon.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to travel light this year--only 12 locomotives,,.










Will brought 16...










And a boat...


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Some pictures here;


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157663343559456


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rod. Keep them coming!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

No fair, Tom! Hans and I are coming tomorrow, and since I am delivering a completed FEF, I only have room for one loco. Even Hans gets to bring two!!

But we're looking forward to it all the same. BTW, is Accucraft coming and bringing anything?

Ross Schlabach


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross,
Rumor has it they will be here on Wednesday with a Pensy E6.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom 1,
No room left on the bar for my locos!?! Actually they are already there courtesy of Jeff and Peter. I could always use the brick wall.
See you Wednesday,
Tom 3


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Rod, nice to see some pictures of the new Brittania from Wuhu. Looks very good. No sign of the upgraded 4MT tank engine ?.

DougieL


----------

